# Castrating Jacks at 8



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 17, 2008)

I wouldn't EVER recommend a Jack as a pet donkey, what about a jack that as been castrated? the reason why i ask is i am looking for a donkey for someone, and they liked this 8 year old jack, and i told them that they would have to geld it if they wanted it because it could be unpredictable. Would it be the same if it was castrated?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

gelding will help to alot, but by the age of 8 alot of times a donkey has his "set in the brain" ways, but it all is going to depend upon the individual jack. I had a 3 yr old jack who never used for breeding, or in with jennys or mares..gelded him, and he was perfect. Then there was Snickers..one of my mini hinnys, he was raised being with the mares. Well, that boy...could just go on and on all day long, he would follow (not chase..but follow politely) any mare who came into heat. But once he started to mount the girls..he got gelded, age of 4. He dont mount them anymore, but still will walk along side of them or behind them when they are in heat. He always was a gentle fellow and still is very good with any of the girls. I wouldnt trade him for the world! Then I had another one I bought at the age of 5 and gelded at the age of 6...he was HORRIBLE, before and after..I kept him for almost 1 year thinking he would calm down and he never did. He was always VERY aggressive to any jennys around, even when they were not in heat, gelding didnt help calm him down much at all, other then he couldnt actually do "the act" but he sure did try. I found him a home with another lone gelded donkey and the two are now lliving happy-ever-after together, and get along great, and its been about 5 years! Its really hard to say exactly how this jack would act, but gelding him sure will help to calm his tendencies down, and most of the times they do turn out for the best.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

So, would you say no to a total beginer with donkeys for a jack that has been castrated at 8? He had goats and chickens, and his wife wantes a donkey. The guys works with my dad, (they Call him Chicken, and my dad Donkey Boy...for some reason i got stuck with goat boy




) but any way...he wanted to get one for his wife for x-mass, but decided to wait for the week before to tell me this!!! I told him not to rush, because if you do you might get stuck with something you don't want. He has two little kids, and i told him that with a jack they could be unpredictable. But you really never know untill you have them for a while.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

If she is new to donkeys I would definitely suggest to find a good gentle one already gelded. Even if they bought this jack, and had him gelded it will take some time for his tendencies to "come down" and at the age of 8..I just wouldnt trust it, for a beginner. Thats my honest opinion. If anything...can he find a MUCH younger jack, like a yearling and geld it? Your right in what you told them about jacks being very unpredictable. Have you also told them to keep little kids away from jacks? Can you help them find one that is much more suitable. They shouldnt be in a rush.. find one that they will love and enjoy, and not have to possible worry about. Do you know if this jack has been used for breeding? Can you talk to the owner of the jack, or see for youself just how this jack is?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

i had mentioned about geting a young one and gelding it.



> Have you also told them to keep little kids away from jacks?


Yuppp!

*Do you know if this jack has been used for breeding? *

yes, that's what worried me.

*Can you talk to the owner of the jack, or see for youself just how this jack is?*

i could, i'm going to also go and look at the donkeys he wants so he gets min opinion. I just want to plain out rule this jack out! it's too much of a liability.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

Does she have a computer...why dont you mention to her to join our forum..if she reads some of the threads, she will see for herself why a jack is not a good choice for a beginner. If this jack has been used for breeding..he definitely has the "knowledge".


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

i'll mention it to him.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 19, 2008)

we gelded our Trooper at 11 and he had bred for years, in April of 2008... we gelded a 2-year-old rescue donkey Fred who had never bred in December of 2007... Trooper is STILL after the girls when they show heat. Fred never looked twice... it will definitely take them longer to "calm down"...

i agree with Corinne, talk them into a younger donkey or one already gelded!


----------

